# Problem with my R33 GTR



## Siegerd (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi 

This week ik drive out of my garage i turn the steering wheel en from the front of the car i heard a "KLAK" like something was broken.

Now when i drive the car on a turn to the right i hear on the right side a noise like " klak klak". The steering wheel also attract sometimes on a turn. When i drive straigt ahead there are no problems or noises. I checked everything on the bottom of the car and i could see anything that is wrong.

Could it be a front driveshaft or is it the front differential? 

Thanks for help


----------

